# wow BuffedBuddies.lua:55: Error ingame.



## Greka (20. März 2008)

Hallo bin recht neu hier und habe auch die Suche verwendet und bin nicht fündig geworden. 

Zu meinem Problem: In Schlachten (PVP) bekomme ich dauernd eine Fehlermeldung. Neuinstallieren und nicht updaten hat nicht zum gewünschten resultat geführt. 

kann mir jemand von euch helfen? 


Gruß

edit: kann mir keiner helfen? welche infos braucht ihr dafür noch?


----------



## Greka (21. März 2008)

push

hat denn keiner ne ahnung wie man das wegbekommt?


----------



## Zealin (21. März 2008)

Greka schrieb:


> push
> 
> hat denn keiner ne ahnung wie man das wegbekommt?



installiere dir von
http://files.wowace.com/

folgende 2 addons:

!BugGrabber download - r64142
BugSack download - r64141

ist keine Dauerlösung aber verwaltet Interfacefehlermeldungen eleganter und man bekommt den Bildschirm nicht zugemüllt

Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greka (21. März 2008)

Ich werde es mir mal anschauen. Danke für den Tipp.


----------

